# Xtrail No spark unless cam sensor removed



## teclights (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello

I posted a couple of weeks back regards no spark following a timing chain replacement & earlier crank sensor problem..

I'm a bit nearer to a fix but still struggling & not sure what to try next.... The car still won't start, it has new cam & crank sensors & the ECU has been away to a specialist & tested for faults & apparently is functioning ok.
On turning over, the car plugs will spark just once & then nothing!. However, if I disconnect the cam sensor then there is normal sparking. 

Anybody have any ideas? ..

Many thanks


----------



## kobusHwYW3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi there I have the same problem with my x-trail! Asking for help but no response! Have you found the problem or is the car still not running?


----------



## Janno24 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have the same problem. Recently, after a few days of intermittent refusals to start, and occasional cutting out at very low rpm in traffic (Always fun) I decided to give the engine a coat of looking at. I changed the crank and cam angle sensors ( Nissan parts) cleaned the MAF sensor with dry type contact cleaner, checked the fuses and generally wiggled connections, and, Hey Presto, it doesnt go at all now. So the intermittent problem is 100% cured. Ive no access to a scanner, so before calling in the maker's local bandits, I wondered if you have found the cure?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi sorry to hear you are having so much trouble. I am curious what are the stored fault codes? I did not thing a modern engine could fail that badly without displaying a code or two. Why would you change out sensors unless they were shown to be faulty? I understand your being leery about the dealer. But, it seems to me that it would be cheaper to have them diagnose it, rather than buying and installing parts with no idea if they will fix anything. Good luck. Hope its back running soon for you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

By the way, you can get the codes and clear them without a scanner. I have done it with my X trail, but admittedly its a bit tricky in that your timing has to be bang on and you have to decipher the flashing long and short dashes. But once you have deciphered it, its easy to find sites that will give you the code definitions. 
Just google how to get nissan fault codes without scanner. I am sure its also to be found on this site or YouTube. 
You can find code readers that will work on your X trail for 10$ on ebay...


----------



## Janno24 (Nov 18, 2014)

Maybe I need to start a new thread as I do have a sparks at the plugs. In reply to Mr Quadraria10: There is no fault warning and the code, when interrogated using the pedal method, it's "0000". Until changing the cam and crank senors the fault was intermittent, and there is plenty of advice on this site and others regarding changing these two sensors for this fault. I have already been advised to see the dealer - by the Missus, but thanks anyway. The car is 2.5L, 2005 and lives with me here in The Philippines, and Ive historical reasons for mistrusting the dealer. I shall carry on fiddling and will advise here my progress.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Janno24
Sorry to echo the Missus lol. I understand your mistrust, but what I was suggesting was just letting them diagnose the problem and then decide. I can see that this might be rather inconvenient and include extra expense if you are having to have it towed there and then towed back to your place afterwards.

Do you think its possible that your problem might be related to the vehicle immobilizer system? Seems to me a problem with it would mimic many of the symptoms you are describing. And if so, I do not believe there is any other option but to go to the dealer to have it reprogrammed or diagnosed.

I believe there is a temporary emergency starting procedure that is in the manual. I will check mine when I get chance later today. Good luck. Hope your car is back on the road soon.


----------

